# MTS Mblaze.... Hows the speeds?



## anish_sha (Sep 12, 2011)

Hi guys, new to mumbai and just called up the MTS service and they offer me Modem+1 month UL connection for 2000 and next month onwards 999 per month for UL usage. Now my query is regarding the Speed they gonna give, its mentioned 3.1 mbps.. surely not gonna give me tht speed i suppose for tht price.. Pls share ur experiences .....Also if im opting for any other broadband like airtel or reliance , how much time will they take me to give connection and how much they charge for installation and activation.. Pls help..

Note : I already have Huwaei E1550 ,( Idea net setter Unlocked one)


----------



## Nipun (Sep 12, 2011)

Dont go for MTS at all! I am using it from more than a year and only once it reached around 1mbps. Never gone above that again and most of the time it doesn't work. Its software(driver) is also very buggy(looks like a kid programmed it!) and you will keep going like this: Connect>Disconnect>Connect>Disconnect and then it *may* work..

But I dont know whats there in Mumbai, but most of people I know in Delhi using MTS hate it...


----------



## dashing.sujay (Sep 12, 2011)

Well, wireless services are totally *area dependent.* So keep this in mind before buying them. I dont know about delhi and mumbai, but in bihar, it simply rocks and easily goes 1 mpbs  And i never faced any problems with MTS soft provided. So i'd suggest you to do a proper research and then take a decision.


----------



## nims11 (Sep 13, 2011)

as dashing.sujay said, it is area dependent. i get speeds at 80-100 KBps in my home area while i get about 150 in my hostel. The MTS software is very crappy as pointed out by nipun. So I use the dial-up connection (in windows) and wvdial (linux) to connect to internet.


----------



## abhinavmail1 (Sep 13, 2011)

If u don't need portablity, than do not buy wireless bocz wireless connections are unstable and higher pings,buy wired connection.


----------



## vidhubhushan (Sep 24, 2011)

that is true but wired connection is not available in every area. at my place in Lucknow (in a posh locality), nobody is providing a wired net connection  though we have lot many ISPs in the city. last year when we shifted here, i was forced to get my wired connection of Airtel disconnected for this reason only and get Tata Photon+. now i am shifting to MTS as Tata Tel has blocked many file sharing sites for no reason.

this is true that a wireless connection is area dependent and usually we get between 30 to 800k speed only


----------



## montsa007 (Oct 5, 2011)

Am very happy with MTS internet (Prepaid)
I get 100KBps - 250KBps (I use it at home, network keeps fluctuating as i switch rooms)
A 100 MB (not Mb) file is downloaded in approx 10-15 minutes!
The only bad thing is '999 Rs. Unlimited Usage' Plan, and FUP Cap is 12 GB , which can be chomped down in a few days if you download constantly.

Never had any problems with the software.


----------



## Niilesh (Oct 5, 2011)

I also have the Prepaid one
I don't have wired connection option here(where i live)
But the speeds are quite good
the highest i reached is 210~ KBps(using mediafire+IDM)
But there is a problem with the modem
It tends to heat up after about 1 hour of use so you will have to tie a small piece of cloth(wet) if you will use it for more than that

and ya the software is a *little* buggy


----------



## montsa007 (Oct 5, 2011)

Which modem do you use?
Never faced any of those issues, try to download the latest software for the modem


----------



## rajnusker (Oct 5, 2011)

I have used MTS USB before, its gets to somewhere 250-300kBps download speed. But the problem is the fair usage policy. BSNL EVDO on other hand may not give very high speeds, although I am getting 200+ but it has no FUP means true unlimited downloading @Rs 750.


----------



## montsa007 (Oct 5, 2011)

rajnusker said:


> I have used MTS USB before, its gets to somewhere 250-300kBps download speed. But the problem is the fair usage policy. BSNL EVDO on other hand may not give very high speeds, although I am getting 200+ but it has no FUP means true unlimited downloading @Rs 750.



Not available in Mumbai and Delhi, thats the prob else its a kick @ss plan for that price


----------



## dpluvuall (Oct 6, 2011)

I have newly purchased MTS MBalze it cost RS2644 (POSTPAID)
With 3 months advance subscription.

The download speed is 250-350 KBps for first 6 GB then it reduces to 15-20 KBps in utorrent. That means its bandwidth is upto 2.1 MBps.
But in last 15 days i've downloaded 15 GB and still counting.

It is a nice choice according to me as it is unlimited plan and i dont have to pay for next 3 months with total of 18GB at high speed+ rest at 20KBps, and also got 1 optical USB mouse + MTS Wrist watch FREE with the package.

I think it is of course one of the cheapest and value to money deal as i have alredy used tata photon+ and BSNL 3G services too.....


----------



## vidhubhushan (Oct 6, 2011)

in what area do you reside in Lucknow? i had a talk with MTS people in their gomti nagar store 2 weeks back but they didn't tell me about these freebies (mouse n watch) 



dpluvuall said:


> I have newly purchased MTS MBalze it cost RS2644 (POSTPAID)
> With 3 months advance subscription.
> 
> The download speed is 250-350 KBps for first 6 GB then it reduces to 15-20 KBps in utorrent. That means its bandwidth is upto 2.1 MBps.
> ...


----------



## dashing.sujay (Oct 6, 2011)

Getting 200~KB/s speeds! But max is achieved only during night hours. During day it hovers like 50~100.


----------



## dpluvuall (Oct 9, 2011)

vidhubhushan said:


> in what area do you reside in Lucknow? i had a talk with MTS people in their gomti nagar store 2 weeks back but they didn't tell me about these freebies (mouse n watch)



i Live in Vikas Nagr and had purchases M blaze from the office opposite HAL building through sales manager.


----------

